# Servomotores vs motores con caja reductora



## aLvArOxd (Jul 28, 2012)

Bueno saludos a todos ......voy a empezar a hacer un robot sumo y me gustaria saber cual me conviene, usar servomotores o motores con caja reductora (controlados obviamente con un puente H ).
Y fuera del sumo, para aplicaciones de robotica en general cual es mejor... ventajas y desventajas de cada uno.

Les agradeceria su opinion ^^.


----------



## reyvilla (Jul 29, 2012)

aLvArOxd dijo:


> Bueno saludos a todos ......voy a empezar a hacer un robot sumo y me gustaria saber cual me conviene, usar servomotores o motores con caja reductora (controlados obviamente con un puente H ).
> Y fuera del sumo, para aplicaciones de robotica en general cual es mejor... ventajas y desventajas de cada uno.
> 
> Les agradeceria su opinion ^^.


 

Hola, ambos te pudieran funcionar todo depende que tanta precision de movimiento requieres, ya que el servo motor de rotacion continua lo controlas por grados de giros, osea puedes moverlo de 1 grado a la vez o de 360 grados directo y el tamaño es reducido ya que tiene todo integrado, por otro lado el motor con caja es de mayor tamaño y puede ser mas rapido pero no tiene el mismo control y precision, aparte de necesitar un driver aparte (PUENTE H), yo me inclino mas hacia el servo motor por la facilidad del armado y el control que tambien es secillo no necesitas ningun driver especial mas que la señal PWM...saludossss


----------



## Pino160789 (Jul 29, 2012)

Que tal alvaro, la poca experiencia que tengo en el mundo de la robótica te puedo comentar que los servomotores no requieren puente h ya que traen consigo un circuito que controla su posición de acuerdo al ancho de pulso, si tienes buena experiencia en trabajar con micros no será problema alguno. La desventaja que yo le veo a los servos para tu aplicación es que el tiempo de respuesta es menor al de los motores, y respecto a los motores tambien puedes encontrar algunos con grandes torques y pocas rpm.


----------



## elprofetellez (Jul 29, 2012)

Motorreductores como primera y única opción.


----------

